# Schatten fotografieren



## tittli (19. März 2004)

Ich soll Wasserwellen an eine Wand projezieren und die dann fotografieren. Wie mach ich das am besten? Die Projektion hab ich geschafft, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das am besten fotografieren kann!

gruss

vielleicht noch zum präzisieren: Es werden sich bewegende Wellen projeziert, und die soll ich fotografieren. Der Raum ist soweit abgedunkelt, also das einzige vorhandene Licht ist das des Projektors.


----------



## Vitalis (22. März 2004)

Hallo Spescha,
also einen Blitz darfst Du nicht benutzen, weil dann die Projektion weggeblitzt wird. Je nachdem wie hell der Projektor ist, kannst Du Dein Motiv von Hand ohne Hilfsmittel fotografieren. Wenn die Fotos verwackelt kommen, dann benutze ein Stativ. In diesem Fall könnte allerdings die Belichtungszeit zu lang für die bewegenden Wellen sein und es entstünde Bewegungsunschärfe.

Dagegen kann Dir ein hochempfindlicher Film helfen oder eine Erhöhung der Empfindlichkeit des Sensors an der Digitalkamera. Außerdem solltest Du die Blende so weit wie möglich öffnen und ein lichtstarkes Objektiv verwenden. 

Gruß,
Vitalis


----------

